
Sl: linux command to help you remember to type 'ls' - iamwil
http://debaday.livejournal.com/22802.html
======
scott_s
I am no more likely to type "sl" instead of "ls" than I am to say "mu" instead
of "um." Getting the current directory listing is often the first thing I do
when I switch back to a command prompt, even if I don't need it. It's an
involuntary reflex.

~~~
yesimahuman
I am used to typing "ll", so I get very frustrated when ll isn't aliased.
Also, this means that I have probably never typed sl since I rarely type ls.

------
duairc
Hehe, I've had great fun with this before:
<http://www.netsoc.tcd.ie/~br0kend/sl.mp4>

------
fsniper
A shameless plug: Once I patched sl to have a sports car to make my s/car/cat/
typo bearable :)

[http://www.yalazi.org/index.php/archives/2008/11/08/slssl-
ve...](http://www.yalazi.org/index.php/archives/2008/11/08/slssl-ve-scatcar-
yamasi/)

------
jwecker
I don't think I've ever misspelled ls as sl (though I've done ls- alf and
derivations plenty of times). Now that I've installed this, though, I intend
to do it often.

------
blasdel
The man page has a much better description:

    
    
      sl is a highly developed animation program, which corrects your miss typing.

------
buugs
I am more likely to type ;l or la by accident but la is an alias for ls -a so
that sort of works :)

